# "Interactive" User/Group account?



## kolrib (Dec 7, 2011)

I have just reinstalled my computer, when checking Properties>Security on one of the files on the desktop there are a user/group account I have never seen before. Its called "Interactive".

What kind of account is this?


----------



## rmills55 (Jan 12, 2012)

Basically its you, your logged in so your interactive on the system, any more information just check here, i found it on google:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/ms686587(v=vs.85).aspx


----------

